# Alsace Flammekueche Onion & Bacon tart



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 6, 2012)

This Alsatian recipe dates back to the 15th century and one can sub turkey bacon for this tart ... 

Topping:

12 bacon strips ( pork or turkey ) cut into 1/2 inch pieces ( 7 ounces ) 
4 medium size onions
4 cups of Ricotta or similar 
1/4 Crème Fraîche or heavy cream 
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
1 tblsp Evoo
1/4 tsp grinded black pepper

Dough: 

1 tsp salt 
3/4 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp Evoo


1. Mix flour, water, salt and Evoo in large bowl
2. add more water by tblsp if needed
3. turn out dough onto lightly flowered surface and knead until smooth and elastic 3mins. - 5mins.
*** FOR TOPPING: 
4. Preheat oven to 500 F degrees 
5. sauté bacon on low heat until brown 10 mins.
6. using slotted spoon, transfer the bacon to paper towelling
7. add onions to skillet with bacon fat and sauté over medium heat until tender and golden  
8. purée ricotta in blender and transfer to large bowl
9. add the crème fraîche ( or heavy cream substitute ) and Evoo
10. then add the nutmeg, salt, and pepper and blend stirring
11. divide the dough into 4 equal parts 
12. form each piece into a ball and flatten into disks
13. on lightly floured surface, roll out 1 disk of 12" round
14. place round on a pizza pan or baking sheet
15.repeat process with remaining dough pieces and place each on a baking tray 
16. divide cream mixture amongst the 4 rounds
17. spread one inch to edge on each of the cream mixture
18. top each with onion and bacon 
19. bake 12 mins until pastry is golden and cheese & cream bubbly 

Serve with a chilled beer or red wine ... and a green salad. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you, Margi! I copied this one down!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 6, 2012)

It sounds good! I've copied it down with the ambition to try it some day soon. I'm particularly intrigued by the "no frills, plain Jane" pastry element. Lately I've been often finding that the plainest, simplest recipes are often the best, getting back to basics...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 7, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

Good Morning. 

Pleased that you have written this recipe down.

Yes, now I remember, how much you enjoy quiches and frittatas ... and savoury pies ... Have you seen the anchovy and olive Pissaladière, a Provence savoury tart --- basically their simple dough / crisp golden pastry  is same ... just the end result of course is different ... 

Cold and bitter here ... and needless to say grey ... Every Easter Holiday, no matter where one travels, it is grey, wet, and cold ... However, we have to marinate the Lamb today ... and prepare Easter lunch for tomorrow ... we shall take the twins for Pizza ... and this way, Grandmom and Grand-dad can get some work done ...  

Have a lovely wkend.
Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 7, 2012)

Gourmet Greg,

Thanks. I hope that you are having a lovely Holiday. 

For home gourmeting, I prefer very simple historical and / or recipes steeped profoundly in a Mediterranean village or town and UNcomplicated ... 

I really try to keep things simple, easy, and yet wonderful to taste, the aromas and the visuals as well as the textures ... I collect recipes, when I try them out through my globe trotting and if I like a dish, I speak with the Maîtrè and then the Chef ... This recipe is from Alsace, close to Dutch and German side of country. 

The pastry is not too heavy which is what I really like about it ... 

As I am on spring holiday in Gargano, Apulia, we and are with my twin grandsons aged 5 and my younger dtr, and her hubby, and weather is coldish, bitter and grey to say least.

So, kitch playing with Dennis the Menace and The Little Rascal ... 

Have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Princess Fiona,
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> ...



Yes, I saw the anchovy and olive Pissaladière, wrote it down too.  I love savory, much more than sweet.  Meals wrapped in dough or pastry, they are my favorites.  Thanks, again!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I saw the anchovy and olive Pissaladière, wrote it down too.  I love savory, much more than sweet.  Meals wrapped in dough or pastry, they are my favorites.  Thanks, again!



Will we be seeing the adaptation to the Breville personal pie maker?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 7, 2012)

I presume the resemblance of the word 'Flammekueche' to 'quiche' is not coincidence... What is the significance of the initial part of the word?

Is this a flaming quiche?  Considering that my own quiche mini-pies take 25-30 minutes at  350°, but the OP recipe's 12 minutes at 500° is pretty hot!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Will we be seeing the adaptation to the Breville personal pie maker?



LOL!  Most likely!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh yes, Thanks for sharing!! One of my favorites!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

*Happy Easter & Thank You For Contributing to my post*



Margi Cintrano said:


> Gourmet Greg,
> 
> Thanks. I hope that you are having a lovely Holiday.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for contributing to my post and am very pleased that this recipe has been so liked.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

*Flamme is Flame &  Kueche is Kitchen*

HAPPY EASTER ...

For those who are interested in the lingusitic side of things: 

Flamme is flame in English ...  

Kueche is kitchen ...


Princess Fiona: 

Quiche is FLAN in English, which can be a false friend to the English word, adopted by the Spaniards, in which Flan is a caramel custard ... 


Kindest, 
Margi.


----------

